# [Q] Anyone able to sucessfully pass traffic over SSH Tunnel in CM7?



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

I am using SSH tunnel on my phone to create a secure encrypted session. I enabled global proxy checkmark. It worked great on Das BAMF (all versions i ran) but it is not working on CM7. anyone else use this program and have any problems? Is there anyway we can get to the root of the issue. It may something to do with iptables but i have no idea.


----------



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

umm really no one has any experience with this? ^bump


----------



## wraithdu (Jul 25, 2011)

I haven't tried SSHTunnel on CM7 yet, but I've used a combination of ConnectBot and AutoProxy ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1083284 ) with much success before.


----------



## wraithdu (Jul 25, 2011)

Anyway, yeah, SSHTunnel works for me on CM7 as well. Make sure you've selected to use the SOCKS proxy as well as the Global proxy.


----------



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

yeah i have socks proxy selected. i will try again and if that doesnt work ill just back up and do a full wipe to see if that fixes it or not.


----------



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

did a full wipe and still no dice. i reverted back to a sense based backup and had it working no issues... any other ideas? anyone have an ssh sever they use where they can setup a temp user/pass i can try out to see if my server is not happy with cm7 for some reason?


----------



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

okay. since no one can help me here can i ask another question? both iptables support and tun support are they kernel or ROM implemented? If Kernel, are there any AOSP kernels for the thunderbolt that have both?


----------

